# Relocation Package



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all

I went for an interview today for a job in Dubai as a legal secretary for a top law firm. It came to light that they don't help with relocation costs and expect you to be able to be able to finance the move and have the funds for all my rent!! I think this is totally unrealistic.

Any advice of what that the least I should expect or can ask for from a company?

Thanks peeps


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went for an interview today for a job in Dubai as a legal secretary for a top law firm. It came to light that they don't help with relocation costs and expect you to be able to be able to finance the move and have the funds for all my rent!! I think this is totally unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find it tough to negotiate more favourable terms when the big law firms get so many applicants for these roles. I've just been offered job as a legal secretary at a top law firm (wonder if it's the same one) and fly out to Dubai on 6 August.

They are not paying anything towards the move other than my flight out there and an annual flight allowance which is incorporated into my salary, plus private medical insurance and visa etc.

However, whilst something towards say my first few weeks' accommodation would have been appreciated, the fact that I'm getting, in effect, a £20k pay rise and a great support system from a multinational firm made up largely of British expats who've all been through the same thing, not to mention the amazing opportunity of living and working in Dubai, made me think it was a more than reasonable deal. 

Have you done your figures and worked out actually how much you'll be able to leave the UK with? Once I work my notice at my job in London and get my full month's pay plus some holiday pay I'm owed, plus the deposit back from my landlord, I'll have almost £4k to take with me to Dubai - more than enough to pay a deposit and first month's rent on a flatshare and get me through to my first payday with the new firm. Hopefully your situation will be similar? I won't start looking for permanent accommodation (i.e. my own place) until probably 2 or 3 months later when I've got my residency visa and UAE bank account sorted, and been able to save up some more money. 

Feel free to PM me - we're in the same boat, and I'm interested to know what firm you're interviewing with


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

neontiger said:


> I think you'll find it tough to negotiate more favourable terms when the big law firms get so many applicants for these roles. I've just been offered job as a legal secretary at a top law firm (wonder if it's the same one) and fly out to Dubai on 6 August.
> 
> They are not paying anything towards the move other than my flight out there and an annual flight allowance which is incorporated into my salary, plus private medical insurance and visa etc.
> 
> ...


Hey

Thanks for the tips.

The problem I have is that I have a cat and a house share would prob not be an option for me. Also have you allowed for shipping costs? I think they are pretty pricey.

I have a deposit to come back from my flat but also need to pay for my check out and clean out of my wages. 

A lot of firm loan the money to cover rent and you can pay back monthly. I also need to pay out for furniture as most apartments are unfurnished and more so if you bring a pet.

I'll inbox u the firm, you sound like you have an identical package  x


----------



## neontiger (Jun 14, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> ...


I haven't allowed for shipping costs - I've actually just sold all my furniture and plan on going out there with just my clothes and my laptop. Quite a liberating feeling starting from scratch! 

I've come across several furnished flatshares on Dubizzle that already have housecats - they probably wouldn't object to another cat! I can understand why it would be tougher for you to find somewhere though.

I'll look out for your PM.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Natters13 said:


> I think this is totally unrealistic.


Less and less companies are agreeing to cover directly your rent and/or helping in paying it upfront: I have been told it was common at the peak of the housing bubble in Dubai due to the short supply and crazy market conditions, but nowadays you can easily find an house rent in 4 cheques or - living in the outskirts - even 6/12 cheques so basically in the first case what you need to pay in advance is just a 3month rent and a minimal security deposit/agency fee (5+5%).

A trip to ikea will furnish a whole house (considering that usually kitchen is already there with all the appliances) with the equivalent 1 month salary.

So basically your startup costs are no bigger than 2-3 salaries if you are careful.

In Europe for example you usually pay your rent month by month, but you leave at least 3 or 6 months as a deposit, and the agent commission are usually higher than 5%, and the salaries compared to the prevailing rents in a big city are smaller, so if you do the math it's not that bad in Dubai.

Of course if you haven't got savings *at all* it's different (as already suggested you could evaluate a flatshare): but just as a word of advice - if you haven't such a basic interest/ability in money management to have some savings - please be careful in Dubai because it's easy to end in financial trouble.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Natters13 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went for an interview today for a job in Dubai as a legal secretary for a top law firm. It came to light that they don't help with relocation costs and expect you to be able to be able to finance the move and have the funds for all my rent!! I think this is totally unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Within my company, I'm directly involved in building relocation packages for applicants that are successful. So here's my take (and likely to be every employers take) ...

1. I'd never offer you relo if you applied, if you want the job then come here. If we wanted you and reached out to you directly then we'd build a relo plan. 
2. Does the local market have a scarcity of the talent required, if yes look overseas and support relo. If no hire locally and save the company up to $40,000

That's pretty high level, but in essence the emirate doesn't have a scarcity of talent like yesteryear. Packages are less attractive for mid range jobs. It's a different story if you carry a niche skill that is in demand. I see salaries from 15k per month to 150k per month... We pay for what we need to drive success. 

Hope this helps

Ps pretty much all companies would support your cat as its you their employing not the moggy


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks both for your very informative responses. 

Harry - there is enough information there to realise that without savings its def a lose, lose situation, especially when a have a secure job here and a flat all set up here  

I think next stop is looking for a better paid job in London.

Thanks again...I think I knew the answer as it didn't feel right!!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Natters13 said:


> The problem I have is that I have a cat and a house share would prob not be an option for me. Also have you allowed for shipping costs? I think they are pretty pricey.


Hi Natters13,

If you do decide to make the move to Dubai then I can highly recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery for relocating your cat.

I used them when I relocated here and they were excellent.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Natters13,
> 
> If you do decide to make the move to Dubai then I can highly recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery for relocating your cat.
> 
> I used them when I relocated here and they were excellent.


Oh thank you. How much am I looking at to fly him over?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Natters13 said:


> Oh thank you. How much am I looking at to fly him over?


I can't remember sorry, it was six years ago now so it's probably better for you to look at their website to get current prices.


----------

